# Muddy Creek Farm herd



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I only have set up pics, sorry!

Kids Corral LB Chenille









Kids Corral PT GingerbreadGirl (Ginger)









CornerStone Farm MM Isabel









CornerStone Farm STS Janna









4 Fun Upset









Bucks -

Crookedcedar Farm Kazaam









Kids Corral LB Blue 2 The Max (Blue Eyes)









Rosasharn UP Bronze Copper









Gateway's Hollywood Night









I can't find a pic of Beri at the moment.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my how beautiful they all are. Love the one that is black with moon spots and blue eyes.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, unfourtunatly he has mastered peeing on himself :roll:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!! I really like Hollywood Night!!! :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

> WOW!!! I really like Hollywood Night!!!


Thanks, he got here about three weeks ago, all the way from Idaho!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well he was sure worth it! Just think of the babies he should produce!!! :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know! I can't wait to see his first kids!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

beautifully colored herd!!! they all look like sweethearts.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

They're all very pretty goats don't think I could pick just one. Shelly


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice goats!


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Very pretty! I want to find a doe colored like Chenille for my herd...she's beautiful!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

they are very nice. do you show them in any ADGA shows? i almost moved to NC instead of TN. i have a nephew there.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, we show in ADGA shows. We could have been neighbors  !


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

yea i was looking in the Pittsboro area. by the looks of your girls you should do real good at the shows.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

> by the looks of your girls you should do real good at the shows.


Thanks


----------

